# Images are Very Slow to Load



## sara505 (May 23, 2011)

Hi - I've got a problem with slow-loading images. 

Each image takes a good 5+ seconds to load, and I will never last at this rate, especially with the 300+images I need to review in the next couple of days. And godforbid I should still have this problem as I get into wedding season with 1,000+ images to review at a sitting.

I'm in my summer location, an alternate computer - my winter machine runs fine.

Don't know if it's an issue Vista (winter computer runs Win7), or if my system needs maintenance. 

Except for the operating systems, my two computers are identical.

Any advice is most welcome  and thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 23, 2011)

Sara, are you talking about image loading time in Develop or Library?  How are you timing it, presumably from the duration of the 'Loading'  indicator? When in Develop, how long before the various sliders are  released? I assume you know that as soon as they are released you can  start working on the picture, and you can also turn off the 'Loading'  indicator. On my PC whenever I move to a new picture my sliders are  usually released in under a second and I keep the Loading indicator  turned off....if I have it on it might take up to 3 seconds to clear (on  the 5DMkII files, 40D files would of course be quicker), so having it  turned off gives the impression of a much faster workflow.


----------



## sara505 (May 23, 2011)

Hi, Jim. I'm in Library, selecting picks. Ordinarily, at least on my other computer, this is a straight-forward and fairly fast process of right arrow/P. On this machine it's as slow as molasses flowing uphill in January.

Load time varies. I click the forward arrow, the new image is pixelated and loading for anywhere between 3 - 8 seconds, sometimes longer (from the time the new image appears). I noticed that when I take a break and return, the first 10 images load immediately, then it bogs down again.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 23, 2011)

OK, what preview rendering do you do on import? And what preview settings do you have set in your Catalog Settings?

What you describe sounds like you don't have standard or 1:1 previews created on import, so they have to be built on the fly (which could explain why things are a little faster for a few images when you take a break).


----------



## sara505 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, Jim. My Standard Preview Size is set to 1440 pixels. Preview Quality: Medium. Automatically Discard 1:1 Previews: After 30 Days. That's all I know. These are not settings that I have ever touched, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 23, 2011)

What about the other part of the question, i.e. what type of previews are you rendering on Import?


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 23, 2011)

And how large is your monitor?  If your Loupe window is wider than 1440 pixels, then LR will have to render a larger preview.


----------



## sara505 (May 23, 2011)

Where do I find that info?


----------



## sara505 (May 23, 2011)

My monitor is 22" I think. Same as it is in my other location and I don't have as much of a loading issue there.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 23, 2011)

If you're running Vista, then right-click on a blank area of the desktop background and choose Personalize, then Display Settings. An information box will appear, let us know what the Display Resolution is (it will be listed in pixels).

Any information regarding the Import preview setting? When you import, the preview setting option is at the top of the File Handling section at the top of the right-hand panel on the Import Screen, like so:


 

We just need to know what yours is set to.


----------



## sara505 (May 23, 2011)

1680X1050 res

Import is set to minimal.


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 23, 2011)

For starters, change your standard preview size to 1680 pixels.  Then select all (or at least select the set you're currently working with) and Render Standard Previews (in the Library/Previews menu).

That should speed up the process of switching to the next image in Library/Loupe view.  For future imports, be sure you render Standard previews on Import too.

This might or might not completely explain your problem.  Let us know how that works out, and if there's still more to be done will investigate other possibilities too.


----------



## sara505 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, I think that helped. I also think this machine, for whatever reasons, is a bit sluggish. I bought it just shy of the release of Win7, with the intention of upgrading eventually. A few other issues have nudged me closer to doing this. After spending the better part of the past nine months working with Win7, I'm more aware of little things that aren't going right. Dunno....

Thank you.


----------

